# Timo Werner



## Milo (18 Dicembre 2019)

Attaccante del Lipsia, 23 anni, quest’anno è già a 18 reti al pari di un certo Lewandowski ma in carriera ha già raggiunto la quota 100 tra bundes champions e nazionale.

Lo considero il prossimo attaccante top dei prossimi anni, prevedo a giugno che un top club bussi alla porta con 100 sacchi.

Fortissimo.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Dicembre 2019)

Visti i recenti acquisti starei lontanissimo dai giocatori che si affermano in Bundes.
Poi Werner andava preso al massimo quest'estate, ormai è tardi.


----------



## unbreakable (18 Dicembre 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> Attaccante del Lipsia, 23 anni, quest’anno è già a 18 reti al pari di un certo Lewandowski ma in carriera ha già raggiunto la quota 100 tra bundes champions e nazionale.
> 
> Lo considero il prossimo attaccante top dei prossimi anni, prevedo a giugno che un top club bussi alla porta con 100 sacchi.
> 
> Fortissimo.



Semplicemente è già del bayern..lui ha rinnovato con il lipsia per una stagione però si è fatto inserire una clausola rescissione bassa circa 30 milioni..questo perché il bayern lo stava prendendo a zero..i dirigenti del Lipsia per evitare la catastrOfe lo hanno convinto a rinnovare e inserito questa bassa clausola..bravo è bravo però in bundesliga i dati sono abbastanza falsati dalle difese molto allegre


----------



## Freddiedevil (18 Dicembre 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> Attaccante del Lipsia, 23 anni, quest’anno è già a 18 reti al pari di un certo Lewandowski ma in carriera ha già raggiunto la quota 100 tra bundes champions e nazionale.
> 
> Lo considero il prossimo attaccante top dei prossimi anni, prevedo a giugno che un top club bussi alla porta con 100 sacchi.
> 
> Fortissimo.



È un animale. Buon attaccante per una squadra che gioca col possesso palla, devastante in una squadra che gioca in verticale e può sfruttare la sua velocità, la sua forza, la sua cattiveria e la sua bravura nell'attaccare gli spazi.

Non saprei in quante altre squadre potrebbe fare faville, ma é sicuramente forte.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Dicembre 2019)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Semplicemente è già del bayern..lui ha rinnovato con il lipsia per una stagione però si è fatto inserire una clausola rescissione bassa circa 30 milioni..questo perché il bayern lo stava prendendo a zero..i dirigenti del Lipsia per evitare la catastrOfe lo hanno convinto a rinnovare e inserito questa bassa clausola..bravo è bravo però in bundesliga i dati sono abbastanza falsati dalle difese molto allegre


Queste considerazioni sulle difese non mi trovano d'accordo. Immobile in Germania ha fatto ridere, mentre Aubameyang segna sia in Germania che in Inghilterra.


----------



## Jino (19 Dicembre 2019)

E' un bel giocatore, sicuramente...destinato a qualche grande squadra nel giro di uno o due anni...


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Queste considerazioni sulle difese non mi trovano d'accordo. Immobile in Germania ha fatto ridere, mentre Aubameyang segna sia in Germania che in Inghilterra.



Quoto, se uno è forte, 9 volte su 10 è forte anche altrove.


----------

